# review my diet for my next cycle please.



## trololoDROL (Jan 27, 2013)

hiya lads,

just wanted someone to review my diet for my 12 week test/oxy diet which is starting on monday. i'm at around 6% bf so i really wanna bulk heavily and have decided this is what im doing after taking everything into account so please dont ask me to change my mind. :tongue:

sometimes when i have written a crisp packet or something, i have written it because i be at campus and the only things i can access are the vending machines etc.

i am on a student budget but i have managed to see what i can afford whilst still having enough money left over for necessities. i'm really not worried about fat gain atm and just want to pack on as much muscle as i can. diet is as follows:

5:00am:



Two fish pieces


Half a tin of Heinz Beans


ASDA Price 500ml Orange Juice


MEAL STATS: 969 Calories, 48.3g Protein

***During workout*** 1 LSV isotonic bottle.

STATS: 28 Calories

7:45am:



Bowl of Coco pops


2 boiled eggs


650ml milk


One apple


MEAL STATS: 785 Calories, 36.4g Protein

10:00am:



Doritoz (Chilli Heatwave)


Snickers


LSV Orange isotonic bottle.


MEAL STATS: 445 Calories, 8.1g Protein

12:00pm - Carrot, 650ml milk, 100g of almonds.

MEAL STATS: 1100 Calories, 50g Protein

3:00pm/4:00pm:



Apple


650ml milk


MEAL STATS: 500 Calories, 25g Protein

5:30pm:



1 litre of milk


5 huge spoons of nutella


MEAL STATS: 1150 Calories, 29g Protein

7:30pm:



250ml milk


100g almonds


One plate of vanilla ice cream


MEAL STATS:  910 Calories, 35.9g Protein

9:00pm:



1 litre milk


100g almonds


MEAL STATS: 1265 Calories, 49.4g Protein

OVERALL DAILY STATS: 7152 Calories, 282.1g Protein

any question feel free to ask! cheers.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

How much F and C?

7k is a decent figure depending on how big you are and the amount of gear.

Any pics of 6%. What weight?


----------



## trololoDROL (Jan 27, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> How much F and C?
> 
> 7k is a decent figure depending on how big you are and the amount of gear.
> 
> Any pics of 6%. What weight?


sorry no pics. my memory card corrupted and lost literally EVERYTHING, had some decent progress photos as well! :'( and i've not calculated fat and c's as firstly i was too lazy to and secondly i'm not bothered about the fat i put on as i have literally none left now that i've finished cutting! lifts have gown down drastically though :/


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Well, I am going to do a high dose cycle soon and my macros are 600g C, 600g P and 250g F = approx 7k. Yours must have a ****load of carbs in there.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

your going to lose all your gains, drinking a litre of milk before bed youll get the cardio from all the waking up and running to the toilet youll be doing brah


----------



## trololoDROL (Jan 27, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> Well, I am going to do a high dose cycle soon and my macros are 600g C, 600g P and 250g F = approx 7k. Yours must have a ****load of carbs in there.


have you got it written down mate? would be nice to have a look at it.


----------



## trololoDROL (Jan 27, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> Well, I am going to do a high dose cycle soon and my macros are 600g C, 600g P and 250g F = approx 7k. Yours must have a ****load of carbs in there.


have you got it written down mate? would be nice to have a look at it.


----------



## trololoDROL (Jan 27, 2013)

zack amin said:


> your going to lose all your gains, drinking a litre of milk before bed youll get the cardio from all the waking up and running to the toilet youll be doing brah


note to self: buy bucket from poundland and place next to bed:lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

trololoDROL said:


> have you got it written down mate? would be nice to have a look at it.


Would be no good to you. I don't eat red or white meat so all of my protein comes from fish/eggs/cheese mate.

Not 100% prepped yet. Got another 5-6 weeks to go.

What is your cycle doses?


----------



## trololoDROL (Jan 27, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> Would be no good to you. I don't eat red or white meat so all of my protein comes from fish/eggs/cheese mate.
> 
> Not 100% prepped yet. Got another 5-6 weeks to go.
> 
> What is your cycle doses?


ok no worries mate and i'm doing test e 500mg pw and anadrol 100mg ed... i've got a strong urge to add dianabol in there as my supplier has got some blue hearts and my training partner bought them and said their legit, my gut says yes but my mind says no:confused1: do you reckon i should add them in at 40mg ed?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

You are asking the wrong guy 

My upcoming SHIC involves massive doses. Speak to someone sensible.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/206203-alcoholics-anonymous-awesome-athlete-take-two-10.html

Details in journal.


----------



## trololoDROL (Jan 27, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/206203-alcoholics-anonymous-awesome-athlete-take-two-10.html
> 
> Details in journal.


haha good luck mate!


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Would be no good to you. I don't eat red or white meat so all of my protein comes from fish/eggs/cheese mate.
> 
> Not 100% prepped yet. Got another 5-6 weeks to go.
> 
> What is your cycle doses?


Would I be able to get a look at that diet of yours mate?


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820 (Jan 24, 2012)

That diet is pretty poor mate. I get the student thing, I am in the same boat but seriously that could be a lot better.

Also drop the isotonic sports drink intra workout and stick to water. Carbs are supposed to blunt the natural GH pulses during training. Go for it post workout though!


----------



## Irishtoonfan (Feb 14, 2013)

Hey guys thought Id join this forum and put forward a day example of my diet. To see what you's think. Looking to cut some bf% but keep with some lean gains. Will also be on a Test 1-14 cycle 500 a week and tren 4-12/14 350 a week. Will be throwing some clen into the mix too on fortnightly cycles pyramid dosing.

Daily Diet Example

Meal 1: 50g Alpen with alpro soya light milk, 50g blueberries, 5egg whites

Meal 2: Protein semi skimmed milk banana, handful of nuts (after training meal)

Meal 3: 200g baby boils 150g Salmon onions etc

Meal 4: Stirfry 200g chicen breast

Meal 5: Wholemeal pitta 150g chicken garlic n chilis

Meal 6: Protein 30g almonds

Meal 7: tin mackerel mixed with cottage cheese

Hope you dont mind me jumping in!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

WillOdling said:


> Would I be able to get a look at that diet of yours mate?


Diet

04:00 "100g Protein" Shake with 100g oats, 1 tbsp evoo and 20g pb. 55F, 73C, 114P, 1230cals.

08:00 4 eggs, 100g cheese, 300g baked potato, 1 tin of tuna, 1 tbsp butter, 1 tbsp evoo. 88F, 64C, 92P, 1400cals.

11:00 4 eggs, 100g cheese, 300g baked potato, 1 tin of tuna, 1 tbsp butter, 1 tbsp evoo. 88F, 64C, 92P, 1400cals.

14:00 4 eggs, 100g cheese, 300g baked potato, 1 tin of tuna, 1 tbsp butter, 1 tbsp evoo. 88F, 64C, 92P, 1400cals.

18:00 Dinner with family (will usually be fresh fish, potatoes and veg or jacket spud with tuna and cheese, or tuna pasta etc). I eat monstrous portions with lots of veg in there. I'll try to get some figures of an example meal.

20:00 "100g Protein" Shake with 100g oats, 1 tbsp evoo and 20g pb. 55F, 73C, 114P, 1230cals.

Without evening meal, I am looking at:-

374F, 302C, 504P, 6660cals.

All looks fine apart from the carbs figure looks low. But the evening meal will be carb-based so I'll get an example and go from there.

Work in progress.

Check out my SHIC journal (in planning and will start on 28th March).


----------

